# Musky video



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

Interesting musky video http://web.onetel.com/~jeffish/HTMLobj-113/Pike___trout.wmv

Dallas


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

He looks like he may have bitten off more than he could chew.


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

I guess I need to buy bigger lures. Wow


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Never seen a muskie let alone what they eat, they show no mercy!  I have yet to catch one im sure it would be pretty fun.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

wow i need to buy some bigger bait


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thats crazy, I wonder how they got that video


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

great video! I used to have small pike at home for maybe 6 months, it was great to watch him, heck he could eat...


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

was that man-made evironment? like someones pet muskie?


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

I dont recall where I came across that link, one of the musky boards I think. If I had closely watched the video or just looked at the link I would have noticed the fish is a pike and not a musky. I took the link apart and it appears to be located in the UK, here are some other video from that site. It appears the fish were filmed in a natural environment and baited to bring them to the camera. http://web.onetel.com/~jeffish/id17.htm

Dallas


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

I forget which lake it was, for some reason Im thinking leesville or saltfork or atwood, but I heard that last year or the year before a dead 46 inch muskie washed up on shore with a 5 lb lg bass in its mouth, they said it got stuck in its mouth and he probably drowned since his gills were blocked.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

While I was in Windsor fishing the Detroit River, I saw a muskie picture taped to the side of a cash register in the bait store South of the Ambassador Bridge. The pic was of a dead 50"+ ski with the tale of about a 4lb smallie hanging out of it is mouth. Needless to say, I wasn't shy about fishing the big baits that weekend.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i was wondering what that silver fish was at the very begining... i was like.... is that a tinfoil barb.... that cant be american... but since its from the UK im assuming those were some sort of Amur.


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I guess he was hungers!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

People eat themselves into a coma, even death. Why wouldn't fish?


----------

